# Played with a signer today



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a friend over, he used to be vocalist and play sax baritone. 

As I was showing my daughters guitar I proceeded to play that simple two chords song "a horse with no name" then stop saying it's better if we sing with it. 
He told me to start over while he searched online for the lyrics. 

It was nice to not play alone.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I find singers great to play with...even mediocre singers. I'm not really a bar counter and I'm always looking for vocal cues with regards to song arrangements. Plus, I get bored kind of easily. A singer helps prevent me from getting tired of going around and around and around.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I find singers great to play with...even mediocre singers. I'm not really a bar counter and I'm always looking for vocal cues with regards to song arrangements. Plus, I get bored kind of easily. A singer helps prevent me from getting tired of going around and around and around.


Exactly!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I love playing with a vocalist. I especially like playing with a vocalist who plays their own acoustic rhythm. It leaves me free to play for the song and build them up. I like being that guitar in the background that nobody cares about, but notices when it's missing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

....mmmmm.....embellishments....


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I love playing with my neighbours wife, gorgeous little blonde about 5 ' 8" and man can we harmonize, she's one of the few people I have heard who can really hit those high notes. I think maybe I should teach a little strumming as well.


----------

